# Крипто > КриптоПРО >  КРИПТО-ПРО

## FailWarе

КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
Ключи под шапкой
*Скрытый текст*
https://t.me/keyshopper

----------

burаbay86 (18.06.2022), maxgеs (02.07.2022), natgu55 (19.08.2022), princessа9274 (18.06.2022), shordexvаn (18.06.2022), Swindlеr_I (18.06.2022), Tamiriу (19.06.2022), valеriyti (19.06.2022), Vasnataliyа (19.06.2022), yuаbоrd (17.07.2022), Аl136Vrn (18.06.2022), М.М.М. (18.06.2022), СeргейПу (19.06.2022)

----------


## Елeна2212

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Приятно была удивлена, что в наше время есть добрые люди. Написала в телеграмме и через 5 минут приобрела рабочий ключ на Криптопро 5.0.12500 класс

----------


## well2010

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Активировал Криптопро 5.0.12500. Все отлично.

----------


## cenona

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Ключ Криптопро 5.0 работает и активируется без проблем. Приобрел 2 лицензии, одна серверная - все активировалось и заработало сразу! Спасибо за оооочень гуманный ценник, особенно за серверный вариант!

----------


## Dzеnus

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Быстро ответили, и прислали Криптопро ключ 5.0.12417, а главное качественно

----------


## sсаnforаll

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Лицензия на Крипто Арм стандарт 5 плюс заработала, выражаю благодарность за помощь

----------


## enisеj

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Cпасибо, ключ Криптопро 5.0.12330 работает)

----------


## nik1971

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Спасибо)

----------


## Reashkа

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Быстро ответили, через несколько минут пользовался рабочим ключом Криптопро 5.0.12330

----------


## chefank

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Благодарю ключ Криптопро работает

----------


## nikinangа

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Приобрела лицензии Криптопро CSP 5.0.12500 и КриптоАРМ стандарт 5 плюс (он же используется взаимозаменяемо КриптоАРМ ГОСТу, его просто можно убрать и поставить стандарт 5 плюс версию и функция шифрования не меняется) помогли в установке удаленно и все стало работать, как часы, спасибо!

----------


## akyal90

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Всё чотко! Доверять можно!
Проверено лично)))
Получал Криптопро 5.0.12459

----------


## coder-еx

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Благодарен за оказанную помощь с ключом Криптопро 5.0.12500 КС1, теперь я обладатель рабочего ключа

----------


## rеalspawn

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Благодарю за помощь с получением ключа Крипто АРМ ГОСТ 2.5.12, все работает

----------


## UFОPITER

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Большущее СПАСИБО! Взял ключ на Криптопро 5.0.12500 и КриптоАРМ ГОСТ 2.5.12, установил и все стало работать

----------


## maxgеs

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Приобрел ключ для Крипто Арм ГОСТ 2.5.12, активировался с первого раза и работает как часы, не слетает

----------


## Wadikkо

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Быстро помогли в решении моего вопроса с ключом на Криптопро 5.0.12500, все ок

----------


## KAMAZОFF

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


приобрел рабочие ключи криптопро 5.0.12500 и крипто арм ГОСТ 2.5.12
подтверждение на фото

----------


## KAMAZОFF

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


подтверждение рабочего ключа 
https://ibb.co/ykfyX0n

----------


## palinka

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Обратилась за помощью, на Криптопро 5.0.12000 ключ подошел

----------


## economy

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Ключ Криптопро на версию 5.0.12459 сработал, спасибо

----------


## Серёжкa

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Заказал Криптопро ключ 5.0.12417, через 10 минут уже работал в программе, все отлично

----------


## exklyzive

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


ok все, ключ csp 5.0.12417 получила

----------


## vlasenko

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Благодарю, ключ бессрочный, сразу заработал на Криптопро 5.0.12500 серверный вариант

----------


## EVG_Gogа

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Всё отлично, на Крипто-Про 5.0 ключ работает, без обмана

----------


## Ferraiya

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Спасибо, на win ser 2016 сработал серверный ключ 5.0.12417

----------


## gimalа

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Всё работает отлично, брал ключ на Криптопро 4.0.9963 серверный

----------


## olеgg086

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


абсолютно тот же самый продукт, как и у официалов, только в разы дешевле и доступнее. сразу проверил лицензию Криптопро на версии 5.0.12330 все корректно работает

----------


## pinоlffd

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Взял ключ Криптопро 5.0.12459, установился и работает, все чотко

----------


## yuаbоrd

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Лицензия на Крипто про 5.0.11455кс1 работает, спасибо

----------


## 4appi.inс

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Взял лицензию на Криптопро 5.0.12500. Все получилось активировать ещё и консультацию получил! Спасибо!

----------


## bernic

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Заказал код на версию 5.0.12330 криптопро, ребята молодцы. Результатом доволен

----------


## claiseunsutlе

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Спасибо лицензия Крипто-ПРО 5 рабочая

----------


## bledwhitе

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Ключ Криптопро 5.0.12500 актуален, софт работает стабильно

----------


## obrazcov

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Купил ключ на Криптопро csp 5.0 все работает, спасибо большое

----------


## Lеsni4ka

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Купила лицензию на Криптопро 5.0.12500, все супер. Демократичная цена!

----------


## McGregorr

> КриптоПро CSP и КриптоАРМ приобретается тут:
> Ключи под шапкой
> *Скрытый текст*
> https://t.me/keyshopper


Лучшие мастера)Бились 2 дня над проблемой доступа на сайт закупок, а они решили все за 5 минут! Как оказалась закончилась лицензия Криптопро и помогли в ее активации! Если будут еще проблемы, буду обращаться только к ним!! Респект

----------

